# Problem mit SysProcessExecuteCommand und SysProcess.library



## Jimbo200 (23 November 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne LED-strips via Infrarot mit meinem Raspberry PI steuern.
Mit Putty und z.B. dem Befehl "irsend SEND_ONCE ledband_aqua KEY_RED" funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Nun möchte ich aber mit Codesys eine Visualisierung erzeugen, mit der ich die Befehle, die ich sonst in Putty benutzen würde, ausführen kann. Im Internet bin ich auf die Funktion SysProcessExecuteCommand gestoßen, mit der dass wohl einfach zu realisieren sein soll. Jedoch bin ich nicht in der Lage die Bibliothek SysProcess.library zu finden.

Der Eintrag bei SysProcess in der CODESYSControl.cfg sieht bei mir so aus:

```
[SysProcess]
Command.0=shutdown
Command.1=irsend SEND_ONCE ledband_aqua KEY_RED
```

In Codesys habe ich es so probiert:

```
SysProcessExecuteCommand('irsend SEND_ONCE ledband_aqua KEY_RED')
```
Ich erhalte dann die Fehlermeldung
	
	



```
Bezeichner 'SysProcessExecuteCommand' nicht definiert
```

Hat jemand mit der Funktion schon gearbeit und kann mir sagen wo ich die Bibliothek finde bzw. was ich sost noch falsche mache?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## HausSPSler (24 November 2015)

Hi,
ich hatte hier mal ein Beispiel gepostet:
http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247&p=12699#p12699
hier wird 'SysProcessExecuteCommand2' statt 'SysProcessExecuteCommand' aufgerufen der Unterschied ist lediglich das man die Ausgabe aus der Konsole in die IEC Welt als Rückgabe reingereicht bekommt

Denke das Problem ist hier, du solltest nur ein Command angeben also nicht irsend SEND_ONCE ledband_aqua KEY_RED sondern nur *irsend,*
den Rrest übergibst du in IEC 'SysProcessExecuteCommand'.
In der SysProcess Sektion gibt frei was erlaubt ist aus IEC auszurufen.

[SysProcess]
Command.0=shutdown
Command.1=irsend _SEND_ONCE ledband_aqua KEY_RED (SEND_ONCE ledband_aqua KEY_RED entfernen aus der Zeile)

__
Grüße_


----------



## Jimbo200 (24 November 2015)

Leider kann ich mir das Beispiel nicht anschauen, da ich noch auf die Aktivierung meines Accounts warten muss.
Aber ich hab diesen Beitrag von dir gefunden http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und-iec61131/78630-raspberry-pi-datei-starten.html

Aus dem Programm Raspi_PlayMP3_triggered_byPLC  hab ich dann die Zeilen 
	
	



```
xPlaySound: BOOL;
    command1 : STRING := 'mpg321 /home/pi/03_-_haus_ma_see_-_stadtaffe.mp3';
    stdout : STRING(1000) := '';    
    Result : RTS_IEC_RESULT


IF xPlaySound THEN
    SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand2(pszCommand:=command1, pszStdOut:=stdout, udiStdOutLen:= SIZEOF(stdout),pResult := ADR(Result));
    xPlaySound := FALSE;
END_IF
```
kopiert und für mein Programm so bearbeitet

```
rot_s: BOOL;
command1 : STRING := 'irsend SEND_ONCE ledband_aqua KEY_RED';
stdout : STRING(1000) := '';      
Result : RTS_IEC_RESULT;

IF rot_s = TRUE THEN

SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand2(pszCommand:=command1, pszStdOut:=stdout, udiStdOutLen:= SIZEOF(stdout),pResult := ADR(Result));

END_IF
```
Leider folgt aber keine Aktion wenn rot_s auf true gesetzt wird.


----------



## HausSPSler (25 November 2015)

Hallo,
Rückgabewert 25 bedeutet das es ein "nicht erlaubtes Kommando ist" das bedeute du hast dein Kommando nicht in /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg freigeschaltet.
Kannst du schauen ob wirklich nur eine Sektion von SysProcess in diesem Konfig file vorhanden ist und es müsste:


 [SysProcess]
 Command.0=shutdown
 Command.1=irsend

sein.

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (5 Januar 2016)

Hey ich melde mich hier weil ich denke das meine Fragen besser hierher passen.

Ich versuche auch einen Linux aufruf auszuführen und die Werte aus der Konsole in die IEC-Welt zu bekommen.

bei mir handelt es sich um das auswerten einer Wägezelle mit dem HX711.


Mit der Hilfe dieser Seite
http://hivetool.org/w/index.php?titl...tool_on_the_Pi
den HX711 ans Laufen bekommen.

jetzt muss ich das Ganze nur noch in die IEC-Welt bekommen. nur bekomme  ich das leider noch nicht ganz hin. Gibt es zu der FUNCTION  SysProcessExecuteCommand2
noch eine Beschreibung irgendwo?

Folgendes gebe ich unter Linux ein:

sudo hx711

Dann wird das Programm ausgeführt das liefert mir wie auf folgendem Bild zu sehen dann werte zurück.



Habe das ganze bei CODESYS wie folgt umgesetzt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




meine CODESYSControl.cfg sieht wie folgt aus:

[SysProcess]
Command.0=shutdown
Command.1=mpg321
Command.2=hx711


vll könnt Ihr mir ja noch einen weiteren Tipp geben =)



MfG Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (5 Januar 2016)

Hi Hendrik,
was kommt beim Aufruf in CODESYS zurück?
denke es liegt daran das hx711 nicht unter /usr/bin liegt... kann das sein?
Vermute das binary wird nicht gefunden.


----------



## Hendrik (5 Januar 2016)

Hey Danke

genau das war der Fehler!


----------



## MT-Messtechnik (28 März 2016)

Hallo Herr Schwellinger
Ich möchte mich hier auch noch kurz einlinken, obwohl der letzte Thread schon eine Weile her ist.

Kann ich so auch eine Python Datei ausführen?

```
PROGRAM mystrom_py
VAR
    xPlaySound: BOOL;
    command1 : STRING := 'mystrom0 /home/scripte/my_strom_off.py';
    stdout : STRING(1000) := '';    
    Result : RTS_IEC_RESULT;
    xExecuteSysP: BOOL;
    xshowCPUInfo: BOOL;
END_VAR

IF xPlaySound THEN
    SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand2(pszCommand:=command1, pszStdOut:=stdout, udiStdOutLen:= SIZEOF(stdout),pResult := ADR(Result));
    xPlaySound := FALSE;
END_IF
```

Bei der Ausführung passiert jedoch nichts. Die CodesysControl.cfg wurde angepasst und die Python Datei ist getestet.

```
[SysProcess]
Command.0=shutdown
Command.1=mystrom0
```

fg Sascha Sven Verna


----------



## HausSPSler (28 März 2016)

Hallo,
bitte das python script entweder ins /root Verzeichnis oder aber nach /usr/bin dann wird es gehen...!
Grüße


----------



## MT-Messtechnik (29 März 2016)

Guten Morgen

Leider ohne Erfolg. Über das Terminal ist es kein Problem und das Script startet ohne Probleme.

```
pi@raspberrypi:~ $ sudo python /usr/bin/my_strom_off.py
False
bereits AUS
pi@raspberrypi:~ $ sudo python /root/my_strom_off.py
False
bereits AUS
```

Unter Codesys jedoch nicht. Ich habe beide Verzeichnisse /root und /usr/bin ausprobiert. Auch mit Uterschiedlichem Befehelen.

```
command1 : STRING := 'mystrom0 sudo python /root/my_strom_off.py';
oder
command1 : STRING := 'mystrom0 /root/my_strom_off.py';
```

Grüsse Sascha


----------



## Hendrik (30 März 2016)

Hey Sascha,

hast du an die Config-Datei gedacht?


> Hallo,
> Rückgabewert 25 bedeutet das es ein "nicht erlaubtes Kommando ist" das  bedeute du hast dein Kommando nicht in /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg  freigeschaltet.
> Kannst du schauen ob wirklich nur eine Sektion von SysProcess in diesem Konfig file vorhanden ist und es müsste:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die Funktion leifert dir nur eine Zeile zurück. Dein Python Script gibt aber zwei Zeilen aus.

MfG 
Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (30 März 2016)

Hi,
frag lass dir mal noch den Rückgabewert geben.

```
diResult:=SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand2(pszCommand:=command1, pszStdOut:=stdout, udiStdOutLen:= SIZEOF(stdout),pResult := ADR(Result));
```
daran müsste man sehen was nicht klappt die Fehler findest du hier:

Grüße


----------



## MT-Messtechnik (2 April 2016)

Hat leider etwas länger gedauert die Antwort. Seit Dienstag habe ich ein neues Kreuzband und bin erst seit gestern wieder zu Hause.

@Hendrik
Ja an die Config habe ich gedacht.
[SysProcess]
 Command.0=shutdown
 Command.1=mysrom0

Das Python liefert nicht zurück. Die zwei Zeilen sind nur zur Kontrolle des Script als print ausgegeben worden. Das Script führt nur ein JSON Befehl aus auf meine WLAN Steckdose um diese ein- bzw auszuschalten.


```
import urllib2
from contextlib import closing
import json
import time     

for _ in range(6):
    url = "http://192.168.XXX.XXX/report"
    with closing(urllib2.urlopen(url)) as response:
        response = json.load(response)
        print response['relay']
        if not response['relay']:
            url = "http://192.168.XXX.XXX/relay?state=1"
            urllib2.urlopen(url).read(1000)
            print response
            time.sleep(1) 
        else:
            print "bereits AN"
            break
```

@HausSPSler
Als Resultat kommt diResult = 1 zurück.


----------



## 1cem4n (9 April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das selbe Problem wie bei dir.

Irgendwie bekomm ich auch nur immer eine 1 zurück. Ich möchte allerdings einen SSH Command an den Pi schicken. Über Putty funktioniert der Befehl wunderbar, nur in Codesys bekomm ich ihn einfach nicht zum laufen.
So sieht meine CODESYSControl.cfg aus.


```
[SysProcess]Command.0=shutdown
Command.1=ssh
Command=AllowAll
```

Und hier noch ein paar Screenshots von meinem Programm etc.





Wäre spitze wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus.

Grüße


----------



## MT-Messtechnik (10 April 2016)

Hallo

Bei mir ist es so dass es funktioniert, jedoch bringt mir das Command immernoch eine 1 retour. Das Python-Script wird einwandfrei ausgeführt und schaltet meine WLAN Steckdose. Leider kann ich dir dazu auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen.


```
command1  := 'python /usr/bin/my_strom_on.py 192.168.XXX.XXX';
```

Grüsse Sascha


----------



## 1cem4n (10 April 2016)

Hallo Sascha,
bei mir bekomm ichs einfach nicht zum laufen.

Habs jetzt auch mal mit einem phyton skript versucht. Selbes Ergebnis.

Grüße


----------



## 1cem4n (27 April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
hab es nun endlich zum laufen gebracht.

Lösung des Problems bei mir war, dass die codesys runtime mit dem root user ausgeführt wird und ich immer nur den Nutzer Pi dazu berechtig hab über das ssh zu kommunisieren.

Also funktioniert bei mir nun auch wunderbar. 

Jetzt wird die Webvisu dazu gebastelt.

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (13 März 2017)

Moin 1cem4n und alle sonstigen Interessierten,

bin gerade mal wieder über dieses Thema gestolpert - was meinst du damit?


> Lösung des Problems bei mir war, dass die codesys runtime mit dem root  user ausgeführt wird und ich immer nur den Nutzer Pi dazu berechtig hab  über das ssh zu kommunisieren.



Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (14 März 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich habe mich heute noch einmal zwischen durch mit dem Thema beschäftigt und wollte mal kurz ein paar Dinge zusammenfassen.
Folgendes wollte ich realisieren:
Das RFID Modul RFIO-RC522 bei Codesys einbinden. Der Hintergrund hierfür ist ein einfacheres Usermanagement für eine kleine Steuerung.

Um das ganze ans Laufen zu bekommen bin ich auf der Rpi ebene angefangen. 
Hierfür habe ich mich an folgenden Anleitung gehalten
https://tutorials-raspberrypi.de/raspberry-pi-rfid-rc522-tueroeffner-nfc/
Hier erstmal die entsprechenden Python Skripte runtergeladen, installieren und testen.
Auf dem Rpi konnte ich so RFID Chips auslesen. 

Damit man die Module später auch in weiteren Skripten anwenden kann muss noch eine leere Datei in folgendem Ordner angelegt werden.
WICHTIG __init__.py jeweils zwei Unterstriche vor und nach dem "init"!!

pi@raspberrypi:~ $ cd MFRC522-python/
pi@raspberrypi:~/MFRC522-python $ sudo nano __init__.py
Mit STRG+O Speichern und mit STRG+X Datei verlassen.


Jetzt das Ganze in die PLC reinholen.
Da waren sie wieder die Probleme, wenn man das nicht tägliche / regelmäßig macht.

Da ich noch ein altes Projekt hatte habe ich mir das dort abgeguckt.
In der PLC Runtime wird folgender FB Aufruf benötigt.

```
VAR
    commandRFID :        STRING           := 'RFID';
    stdoutRFID :             STRING(1000)  := '';    
    ResultRFID :             RTS_IEC_RESULT;
END_VAR

SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand2(pszCommand:=commandRFID, pszStdOut:=stdoutRFID, udiStdOutLen:= SIZEOF(stdoutRFID),pResult := ADR(ResultRFID));
```

Zusätzlich muss auf dem Rpi folgende Datei angepasst werden: */etc/CODESYSControl.cfg*

Hier muss für jedes Script was ausgeführt werden soll einen Eintrag tätigen
sieht zum Beispiel wie folgt aus:
[SysProcess]
Command.0=shutdown
Command.1=CPU_Temp
Command.2=RFID

Die Skripte müssen alle in folgendem Verzeichnis auf dem Rpi liegen: */usr/bin *

Hier muss die Python Datei liegen.


Python Script:
sudo nano RFID.py
Die Datei wird wie folgt befüllt:

```
#!/usr/bin/python
# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
import sys
sys.path.append('/home/pi/MFRC522-python/') #liegt in einem anderem Verzeichniss
import RPi.GPIO as GPIO
import MFRC522
import signal
import time
 
continue_reading = True
# Capture SIGINT for cleanup when the script is aborted
def end_read(signal,frame):
    global continue_reading
    print "Ctrl+C captured, ending read."
    continue_reading = False
    GPIO.cleanup()
 
# Hook the SIGINT
signal.signal(signal.SIGINT, end_read)
 
# Create an object of the class MFRC522
MIFAREReader = MFRC522.MFRC522()
 
while continue_reading:
 
        # Scan for cards
        (status,TagType) = MIFAREReader.MFRC522_Request(MIFAREReader.PICC_REQIDL)
 
        # If a card is found
        if status == MIFAREReader.MI_OK:
                #print "Card detected"
 
                # Get the UID of the card
                (status,uid) = MIFAREReader.MFRC522_Anticoll()
                #time.sleep(0.5)
                print(uid)
                continue_reading = False
                GPIO.cleanup()
        else:
                print("NoCard")
                continue_reading = False
                GPIO.cleanup()
```

jetzt muss diese Datei für alle User zugelassen werden dies geht wie folgt:

sudo chmod +x RFID.py

wenn man das erledigt hat muss die Datei noch umbenannt oder kopiert werden ( Ich habe in der CodesysConfig das ganz mit "RFID" benannt)
sudo cp RFID.py RFID

jetzt ein Test in der Konsole ob alles funktioniert hat:

pi@raspberrypi:/usr/bin $ RFID
[227, 53, 7, 140, 93]

So das Ganze hat funktionier jetzt wird das Ganze in Codesys ausprobiert und auch hier bekomme ich die Werte!

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigen hiermit helfen bei Fragen meldet euch einfach!
Diese Zusammenfassung habe ich aus dem Kopf zusammen geschrieben- falls etwas nicht wie beschrieben funktionieren sollte sagt bitte kurzer Bescheid!


----------



## oli89 (31 Mai 2017)

Hey Hendrik,
vielen Dank für den Top Eintrag zum Auslesen des RFID und die Hilfe darüber hinaus. 
Hoffe es gibt noch mehr so hilfsbereite Menschen wie dich auf dieser Erde.

Viele Grüß 
Oli


----------



## Nico Pfister (21 Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich versuche momentan für meine Bachelorarbeit ebenfalls die Einbindung von einem Python Skript in Codesys. Ich möchte die Daten des Sensors BME280 (Anleitung Python: https://xdevs.com/guide/thp_rpi/) in Codesys aufrufen und dann weiterverarbeiten. Leider bekomme ich nur den Wert 0 zurückgeliefert als Resualt und diResult, was laut der Fehlertabelle OK bedeutet. Es werden außerdem keine Fehler oder Warnungen angezeigt. 
Ich hab die CodesysControl.cfg angepasst und das Skript in /usr/bin abgelegt (kann ausgeführt werden in der putty Konsole). 


Was mir bis jetzt noch unklar ist, ist die __init__.py Datei. Ich hab sie angelegt, jedoch verstehe ich ihre Funktion nicht ganz. Was muss in die Datei ? Momentan liegt sie bei mir ebenfalls bei /usr/bin/ . (Ich hab zwar in meinem Python Skript ebenfalls eine Programmabschnitt gesehen mit __init__.py, jedoch leider kein Zusammenhang herstellen können.) 


Im Anhang  befinden sich Bilder zu folgenden Punkten:
- sudo nano CODESYSControl.cfg
- eingeloggtes Codesys Projekt 
- python Skript Aufruf in putty Konsole

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe/Ratschläge.

Viele Grüße 

Nico


----------



## Hendrik (21 Juni 2017)

Moin Nico,

geh mal in der Verzeichniss wo die dein Python Skript gespreichert hast. Probiere dies mal ohne sudo python auszuführen.

wenn das nicht geht musst du dein Python skript bearbeiten und mit chmod +x die Datei zugänglich machen.

__init__.py sorgt dafür das du die installierten python skripte die irgendwo auf deinem Pi liegen in anderen Python skripten verwendet werden können.

Vll hilft dir das schon.

MfG Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik (13 Oktober 2017)

Achtung bin gerade wieder mit diesem Weg auf dem RPi unterwegs und der Pfad für die CodesysControl.cfg hat sich geändert.

sudo nano /etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg

Grüße Hendrik


----------



## Xaver2Franz (25 Januar 2018)

Hallo Hendrik,

ich bekomme bei mir das Script von Codesys aus nicht ans laufen.

Das Inhalt des Test-Scripts mit Namen Bild lautet
#!/bin/sh
echo test > /home/pi/444.txt

Das Script ist mit chmod +x+u ausführbar gemacht und liegt unter /usr/bin und auch unter /usr/local/bin

In der CODESYSControl_User.cfg und in der CODESYSControl.cfg ist eingetragen
[SysProcess]
Command.0=shutdown
Command.1=Bild
Command.2=Echo

Den Raspi habe ich den root Zugriff per SSH mit 
sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
PermitRootLogin without-password suchen
und
ändern in: PermitRootLogin yes
beigebracht

Unter Codesys update Raspberry ist der Login als root mit Paßwort eingestellt


Leider bekomme ich sowohl bei
SysProcessExecuteCommand('Bild', ADR(Result));
asl auch bei
command2:='Bild';
SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand2(pszCommand:=command2, pszStdOut:=stdout, udiStdOutLen:= SIZEOF(stdout),pResult := ADR(Result));
eine 25 (No access rights for this operation) als Rückmeldung.

Ein echo Befehl von Codesys aus ausgerufen funktioniert.

In der Konsole angemeldet als Pi kann ich das Bild-Script problemlos Befehl aufrufen.
Unter root auch.

Nur Codesys zickt rum.

Zur Info:
Ich habe die Lösung gefunden. Der CodesysControler mußte einmal gestoppt und wieder gestartet werden. Danach klappte der Scriptaufruf auch mit Codesys.
  sudo service codesyscontrol stop 
sudo service codesyscontrol start

Das Script wird bei mir übrigens von Codesys im Ordner /usr/bin/ gesucht.


Gruß,
Xav


----------



## HausSPSler (26 Januar 2018)

Hallo Xav,
also bei mir geht das auf anhieb so:
folgendes beachten, prüfen:
Ist die Sektion:

[SysProcess]
 Command.0=shutdown
 Command.1=Bild
 Command.2=Echo

wirklich in 
sudo nano /etc/C*ODESYSControl_User.*cfg
das war früher mal in CODESYSControl.cfg ... nun ist das Konfig file gesplittet damit bei einem Update alles User Setting bestehen bleiben



> Den Raspi habe ich den root Zugriff per SSH mit
> sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
> PermitRootLogin without-password suchen
> und
> ...


das kannst du dir alles sparen...

Grüße


----------



## Xaver2Franz (30 Januar 2018)

Hallo Edwin,

Du hattest recht. Es funktioniert alles auch ohne Einrichten des SSH Zugriffs per root.
Im Moment klappt alles wunderbar. Auch wenn ich Raspistill lieber direkt aus Codesys steuern würde statt per SysCommand.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja demnächst ein Update, das den Bug zur Übergabe von Hochkommata in Codesys mit Raspberry_Pi_Camera.Still beseitigt.
Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.
Gruß,
Xav


----------



## Entenfreund (8 Mai 2018)

Moin, 
ich habe leider auch noch Probleme mit dem Ausführen einer Python-Datei über Codesys. 
In der CODESYSControl_User.cfg sind folgende Einträge: 

```
[SysProcess]
Command.0 = shutdown
Command = AllowAll
```

Der  Rückgabewert des SysProcessExecuteCommand2 Befehls ist 0. Daher gehe  ich davon aus, dass die Konfigurierung erfolgreich ist. Die auszuführende  Datei habe ich in folgende Ordner gelegt:

/home/pi
/usr/bin
/usr/local/bin

Über putty kann ich die Datei über "simpletest.py" ausführen (siehe Anhang). Das Resultat ist das Auslesen eines DHT11 Sensors. ICh gehe davon aus, dass der ausgeführte String als Referenz an stdout übergeben wird. Die Werte möchte ich in Codesys weiter nutzen.

Leider wird jedoch kein Befehl in der Raspberry Konsole ausgegeben. Gibt es irgendetwas, was ich übersehen habe?
Im Anhang befindet sich noch der FB Auszug aus Codesys.

Gruß

Entenfreund


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

nur das in /etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg
[SysProcess]
Command = AllowAll

aus  /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg diese [SysProcess]
section entfernen
Grüße


----------



## Entenfreund (12 Mai 2018)

Meine CODESYSControl.cfg hat keinen [SysProcess] Eintrag mehr. Der Versuch, den RaspberryPi über den Befehl "reboot" neu zu starten, hat auch nicht funktioniert. Hat jemand noch einen Tipp ?


----------



## HausSPSler (13 Mai 2018)

Hi,
häng mal nochmal die Screenshot an von, wenn du online bist und die Funktion aufrufst - Rückgabe wert.
Das einzige was du noch versuchen kannst in
CODESYSControl_User.cfg

[SysMem]
Linux.Memlock=0
eintragen...

Grüße


----------



## Entenfreund (15 Mai 2018)

Moin, 
der Eintrag war (leider) schon so vorhanden. Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein komplett neues Projekt erstellt. Die erste Ausgabe von "simpletest.py" (im Anhang zu sehen) ist von mir manuell eingetippt worden. 
SysProcess gibt eine 0 zurück, aber Result wird eine 25 zugewiesen. Hilft mir das weiter in der Fehlersuche? Ich werde mich nochmal auf die Suche begeben.

Gruß

Entenfreund


----------



## HausSPSler (15 Mai 2018)

Hallo Entenfreund,
da kommen wir doch der Sache näher,
25 als Rückgabewert bedeutet:
#define ERR_NO_ACCESS_RIGHTS        0x0019        /*
No access rights for this operation */
Bitte das hier ohne die Leerzeichen... denke dann sollte es gehen.
*[SysProcess]
Command=AllowAll
*
Grüße


----------



## Entenfreund (16 Mai 2018)

Es klappt. Das war eine schwere Geburt. Der Command=AllowAll war bereits ohne Leerzeichen abgespeichert. Als ich mir einmal den Ordner etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen habe, ist mir ausgefallen, dass da mehrere CODESYSControl Dateien waren, die wahrscheinlich im Eifer des Gefechts dort abgespeichert worden sind. Kurz aus dem Ordner rausgezogen und ich habe meinen String in stdout. 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

